# ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix 2GB OC Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 14, 2015)

*ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix 2GB OC Review *
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/GTX960.jpg

Few months back Nvidia introduced the GeForce GTX 960 a new mid-range graphics card based on the GM206 chip from the Maxwell-2nd generation, a smaller and less complex version of the GM204 chip that can be found in the more expensive GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970. Basically GeForce GTX 960  is capable to run all modern games at good quality on Full HD resolution  with a remarkably low power consumption.
Today we are reviewing the ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 2GB-DDR5 OC card featuring STRIX cooling solution that turns off the GPU fans when idle or on lower load. ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 is factory overclocked to 1291MHz and in OC mode GPU boost clock can go up to 1317MHz giving great gaming performance.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/01.jpg
Taken from the ancient Roman and Greek word for owl, Strix means the keenest hearing and sharpest eyesight. Strix means feeling your environment so that you detect and react to the slightest movement. Strix means survival on the very edge of instinct. Strix is in your blood, as it is in ours. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/02.jpg
Now let’s see what this ASUS GTX 960 has for us.


*Package*
The ASUS GTX 960 STRIX DC II OC comes in a box securely packaged with Strix graphics and features highlights on front and the back of the box.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/03.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/04.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/05.jpg
*Inside the box*
Along with the GFX card box also includes driver installation CD, quick start guide, DVI to VGA connector and ASUS also included Strix sticker for the PC Case.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/06.jpg


*Features* 
ASUS Strix GTX 960, an all new gaming graphics card packed with exclusive ASUS technologies, including DirectCU II for cooler, quieter and faster performance for incredible action gaming, and 0dB fan technology for light gameplay in total silence.


The new card features feature exclusive ASUS Super Alloy Power components and backplate design for enhanced durability and cooling, and GPU Tweak with XSplit Gamecaster for overclocking and online streaming that's as simple as it is flexible. Strix GTX 960 comes equipped with a DisplayPort interface to support connections up to 4K/UHD (ultra-high definition) resolution.


Strix GTX 960 is factory-overclocked at 1291 MHz and has a 1317 MHz boost clock speed in OC Mode that delivers stunning gaming performance. Strix GTX 960 provides 12% faster gameplay in Assassin's Creed® Unity and Battlefield 4™, and runs the 3DMark 11 (Extreme) benchmark at 1920 x 1080 Full HD resolution 6.5% faster than reference designs. It is fitted with 2 GB of high-speed GDDR5 video memory that races along at boosted speeds of up to 7200 MHz.




Ultimate Performance
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/07.jpg


DirectCU II with 0dB Fan Technology - 30% cooler. Silent gaming.
Exclusive DirectCU II cooling technology outperforms reference designs with an exclusive 10mm heatpipe that transports 40% more heat away from the GPU — a first for the industry! The design also includes 220%-larger heat-dissipation: this means performance that's 30% and three-times (3X) quieter than reference for ultra-stable hardcore gaming with very low noise. And Strix ups the ante still further with 0dB fan technology that lets you enjoy games like League of Legends® and StarCraft® in complete silence — because the fan stops completely when the GPU temperature remains below a set level. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/08.jpg




Super Alloy Power, Enhanced durability and cooling. 
Exclusively-formulated alloy components boost performance by reducing power loss, enhancing durability, and achieving cooler operation. Choke concrete cores eliminate buzzing sound under full load while capacitors assure a 50,000-hour lifespan: equivalent to 2.5 times longer than traditional capacitors.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/10.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/11.jpg


GPU Tweak with Streaming Real-time intuitive graphics tuning.




[*]Shows detailed specs and actual card status with GPU-Z

[*]Monitoring widget provides real-time detailed multi-parameter info

[*]Automatically checks and updates drivers and BIOS versions




*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/12.jpg
XSplit Gamecaster x GPU Tweak
XSplit Gamecaster lets you easily stream and record your greatest gaming moments at the click of a button. It's simple, easy to use, and perfect for sharing your gameplay with the world. ASUS GPU Tweak helps you modify clock speeds, voltages, fan performance and more, all via an intuitive interface. Download XSplit Gamecaster today and get a 1 year FREE XSplit Premium License.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/13.jpg




*Specifications* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/14.jpg


*Looks*
Asus Strix GTX960 with predominating black and red colour scheme with a back-plate, typical with most ASUS enthusiast graphics cards.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/15.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/16.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/17.jpg


Bottom side shows a nice array of heatpipes.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/18.jpg
On the back side, we get three full size Display Port connectors, one full size HDMI 2.0 compatible connector and one DVI connectors.  
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/19.jpg
Strix requires a 6-pin PCI-E power from your PSU.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/20.jpg
ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 is comes in perfect dimensions suitable for most of all PC cases in the market.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/22.jpg


*Inside*
Removing the cooler reveals four heatpipes, two 6mm and two 8mm. The center two (ie. 2x 8mm) makes a direct contact with the GPU core. Heatpipes are connected with an array of aluminum fin stack and two 75 mm FirstDo 12v 0.35 amp fans (Model:FD7010H12S) for cooling.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/23.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/24.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/25.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/26.jpg


*Component Layout*
Detailed PCB layout of ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 shows that ASUS equipped this card with a five phase Super Alloy Power design. The GPU gets its current from four phases and the last one phases left, take good care of the 2GB of GDDR5 memory. Once more, ASUS is using high quality super alloy chokes. On the backside of the GPU you can find dedicated SAP CAPs to maximize overclocking headroom.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/27.jpg


1. NVIDIA's new GM206 graphics processor 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/28.jpg


2. Five phase Super Alloy Power includes solid capacitors, UBIQ Semiconductor M3056M MOSFETs, Ferrite Core Choke, and tantalum-polymer capacitors.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/29.jpg


3. 3.    ASUS is using a uPI uP1608 voltage controller for power management.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/30.jpg


4. Four Samsung memory chips ,model number K4G41325FC-HC28 are used, which runs at 1750 MHz (7000 MHz effective).
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/31.jpg






*Testing*
Test system configuration - Intel i7-5960X,16GB DDR4 RAM, Corsair H100i cooler, Samsung 830 SSD 256GB, Corsair RM 1000 PSU, Asus Xonar DX Sond Card, WD 1TB Green, HP DVD RW Drive.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/32.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/33.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/34.jpg
*Software Installation*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/35.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/36.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/37.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/38.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/39.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/40.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/41.jpg


*Overclocking* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/42.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/43.jpg






Temperatures
Room Temperature: 30C
In idle, the temperature is slightly higher though, which is due to the fact that the ASUS GTX 960 STRIX completely stops the fans while running idle. Full load running 3D Mark Fire Strike temperature was real good and fans were slight loud.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/44.jpg


*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GTX960/45.jpg


*Pros*




[*]Ultra quite Cooler

[*]Factory Overclocked

[*]Strong VRM circuit

[*]Excellent temperatures






*Cons*



 
[*]Nil




*Conclusion*
ASUS GeForce GTX 960 STRIX OC is a great card for 1080P gaming with a price tag of Rs.17K , giving superb value to money  performance  and also runs in complete silent mode while watching movies or general office work. With DirectCU II efficient cooling, graphics card operates at 61C even at maximum load. 
Above all this card is factory overclocked and also offer additional overclocking potential with its high-quality 10-phase power with ferrite core chokes, solid state and POSCAP- capacitors. 
At the conclusion ASUS GeForce GTX 960 STRIX OC video card is a best value for money product for gamers and enthusiasts. 




*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------

